

The best way to learn is by doing - fatalerrorx3
http://techbyproducts.com/the-best-way-to-learn-is-by-doing/

======
sonabinu
Have to agree with you that online tutorials followed by hands-on is a more
practical way to learn than try and follow books. Finding the right tutorial
is tricky though. Have you noticed that most Java tutorials assume that you
know C?

~~~
fatalerrorx3
The biggest problem with books is that they cover things exhaustively. What
tutorials do is teach you a few interesting things, that cause you to become
more interested, and then you want to learn more. If books started off with an
interesting tutorial up front, more people would want to read them, but they
typically start with very elementary things that bore the readers before they
get to the "good stuff." That's been my experience anyway, not sure if
everyone shares that same view.

I'll be writing more about the benefits of learning by doing, because in my
experience there is a LOT that you DON'T learn when you just buy hosting and
use CPanel to manage your servers. It pays to just setup a server yourself at
least once, you'd have a new found appreciation for what many developers take
for granted =D

